
Is it surveillance if only computers are watching? - jessaustin
http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2013/07/is-it-surveillance-if-only-computers.html
======
zw123456
You make a really good point. Also, and just to "level set" as they say, my
immediate reaction about all the news around surveillance it that it is evil.
But to play the devil's advocate, if the Internet is subsidized by the
government, does that give them the right to snoop into it? If there is a
network that is totally and completely private, built with zero money from the
gov, then I would say no way, you cannot snoop, but if they are picking up a
piece of the tab, I am not so sure?

